# 2018 Nissan Rogue



## KAB (Apr 10, 2019)

The vehicle experiences issues with temperature control and fan speed control even when the auto button is not engaged. The temperature of the air coming from the central vents is usually much colder than the temperature selected on the thermostats. My temperature gun will read 52 degrees from the central vents when the thermostat is set at 75 degrees. This is on a daily basis for my entire ride home in the afternoon (45 minutes to hour plus). Again, the auto button is not engaged. It acts really crazy when the auto button is engaged and it is really difficult to disengage the auto button, so I do not use use it. The second time I reported the issues when I took the vehicle to Fred Haas Nissan, the service writer told me not to use the auto button. Seriously!

The vehicle occasionally will start blowing super hot air and the fan speed will crank up by itself. When this happens, the AC is on, the thermostat is set at 70 degrees and the fan speed is set at the lowest lever. The defroster is not being used and the auto button is not engaged. If I crank the thermostat down to 60 degrees, it will eventually right itself. It is possessed I tell you!!!!!!

I took it to Fred Haas on Friday afternoon with an appointment for the issue and the vehicle was actually exhibiting the behavior. Temperature gun reading at 50 degrees when the thermostat was set on 73 degrees. I tried to show it to the service writer, but he just reached in and turned off the ignition. Then guess what? The techs could not duplicate the issue. This has been going on since I bought the vehicle.

Is anyone else having the issue or do you have any advice to get it resolved?

Thanks,

KB


----------



## SanMan814 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a 17 Sport, and over the winter I felt the heat wasnt warm enough. I felt it wasnt reaching the selected temp, I had the dealer look at it and they didn't find any issues. Maybe these cars have a thermostat panel issue?


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

The air coming from your center vents isn't supposed to be the temperature you select on your temp dial. It's mixing very cold air with the air in your car to achieve your desired temperature. All air conditioning works this way, or it would never work. It's just a heat exchanger.


----------



## thomassmith (Dec 19, 2020)

I don't know much about cars. I always have my car serviced at my friend's service station. He used to work as a mechanic, and now he is the founder of several technical services for cars. Now he writes his own blog about career goals at the site https://samplius.com/free-essay-examp...eer-goals/. If you're still having trouble with your problem, then write me a private message. I'll get you the contacts of trusted technical services.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

KAB said:


> The vehicle experiences issues with temperature control and fan speed control even when the auto button is not engaged. The temperature of the air coming from the central vents is usually much colder than the temperature selected on the thermostats. My temperature gun will read 52 degrees from the central vents when the thermostat is set at 75 degrees. This is on a daily basis for my entire ride home in the afternoon (45 minutes to hour plus). Again, the auto button is not engaged. It acts really crazy when the auto button is engaged and it is really difficult to disengage the auto button, so I do not use use it. The second time I reported the issues when I took the vehicle to Fred Haas Nissan, the service writer told me not to use the auto button. Seriously!
> 
> The vehicle occasionally will start blowing super hot air and the fan speed will crank up by itself. When this happens, the AC is on, the thermostat is set at 70 degrees and the fan speed is set at the lowest lever. The defroster is not being used and the auto button is not engaged. If I crank the thermostat down to 60 degrees, it will eventually right itself. It is possessed I tell you!!!!!!


At the time when this problem is occurring, perform a DTC code readout with an advanced scan tool that can read codes generated by the A/C Auto amp module; the codes are in the form Bxxxx where the x's are a 4 digit numeric code. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction.


----------



## Broken (Dec 2, 2020)

thomassmith said:


> I don't know much about cars. I always have my car serviced at my friend's service station. He used to work as a mechanic, and now he is the founder of several technical services for cars. Now he writes his own blog about career goals at the site If you're still having trouble with your problem, then write me a private message. I'll get you the contacts of trusted technical services.


Yeah, it's interesting. I've long since abandoned an Idea of buying essays from freelancers, I guess they write okay blog articles for e-commerce websites which no one reads, but for college essay papers it's not the case at all, they may charge you $18 but will put the same time and effort as in $1 paper. Trust me. As for the best and really doing their job essay help services I can only recommend wr1ter https://wr1ter.com


----------

